# Small lathe?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

A question, are the Chinese made 7 X 12 or 7 X 14 "mini" lathes worth buying? I see them for around 600 dollars on ebay, with free shipping in some cases. I'm just wondering if they're of decent quality.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Chinese machinery is "hit or miss" (usually miss) and you get what you pay for, if that. The Chinese machines are typically "hand fitted" and if something breaks (as is typical), the replacement piece may not fit correctly.

Case in point, I have a Chinese-made ShopMaster 3-in-1 (~$5K and 1,300 lb), and when the spline shaft for the lathe power feed broke, because the scale was so far off, I bought three from a competitor just to get one to fit the diameter and had to machine that down using the mill because these parts are no longer stocked.

When they sent a replacement spline shaft for the mill, after the first cracked when the bearings seized up, it wouldn't fit though the splines in the pulley and I had to send it back, with the pulley, to get the shaft broached to make it work. Of course all of this was on my dime with shipping to Las Vegas.

When it works, it's great, but you really never know when something is going to go wrong, and it's always in the back of your mind.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You'll be happier with one from here; 
http://www.sherline.com/ 

American made quality.
John


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I am not a machinist, but a buddy got me a vintage Unimat lathe. Search for that and you will see a large on line community supporting this small device, no longer made but still popular

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unimat

and just as an example, here is one on an auction site

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIMAT-LATHE-/111568680290?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fa02f562

worth researching perhaps

Jerry


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what i am using, perfect for g scale


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with John. I bought a Sherline CNC lathe and CNC milling machine and I'm perfectly happy with both. I have a friend who bought a CNC Taig like LotsaSteam mentioned, and he's perfectly happy with that as well. 

You can also buy the Sherlines "CNC Ready." They come with the bracketry and such needed to convert to CNC in the future, but without the stepper motors, controller, and software. You can use it manually until you wish to spend the necessary funds to convert to full CNC without having to worry about whether or not your machine can handle it.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the one from Micromark and have been happy with it:
http://www.micromark.com/microlux-7x16-mini-lathe,9615.html

-Jim


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

amber
I have had a mini Speedway lathe (7 x 12 from China) for quite a number of years. works well. Parts are readily available from 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/ at reasonable prices.

This site was very helpful to me in selecting a lathe. http://www.mini-lathe.com/

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber,
I have the small 7x10 lathe from Harbor Freight. I bought mine used from a friend who used it gently until he switched over to ride on scale. I do a lot of turning at work, and I must say I actually still like the HF Mini lathe despite having access to much nicer equipment. The lathe is very quiet and has a nice variable speed dial. I have made train wheels from cast iron and brass with little trouble. Threading is interesting because you have to remove the end panel to swap out the gears to achieve the correct ratios. 
Overall, I think the imported mini lathes are fine....the only thing I suggest is a longer bed. The 7x12 is probably the best value...but its still a bit tight for doing work with the tail stock.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the MicroMark lathe (7x12) and it is an okay machine in the hands of a Machinist... which I am NOT. I have made some useful things with it, but nothing I would brag about. They keep making "improvements" to it and the recent offering is better in several ways.

You might also look at the "Little Machine Shop" web site... "littlemachineshop.com" .
They have some new nice looking lathes and mills, as well as a very good selection of tooling, add-ons, parts and tutorials.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll throw my hat in with the Sherline guys as a very happy customer. They make a great product, have excellent support and accessories at reasonable prices. If you can find an old Unimat--bonus--but they are hard to find. I've found that my lathe has paid for itself many times over so what you pay up front is not as important as what comes after....

Keith


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Check out the little machine shop brand lathes and mills. From visiting their warehouse and somewhat display room, they are way better finished, and upspecked from hf and grizzley. 

Sherline and taig both are great.

I picked up an old atlas 6" lathe. Had to rebuild and align it, but it runs like a champ, even though it's well over 50 years old. Love it, big step up from a harbor freight 4x5. 

Typically harbor freight is a pre-built kit strip, clean, deburr, align required for precision.

South bend and other good american 6 - 9 inch lathes are another option. They start getting big and heavy really quick.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Amber,

I'd suggest you first determine what your needs are. While Sherline equipment is great stuff, you may find its small for your needs. The old Atlas/Craftsman lathes work very good for the hobbyist IMO and are typically affordable. 

I believe the older imported stuff was junk for the most part. At some juncture the manufacturers stepped up their game and the equipment improved to the degree that it was workable and sustainable at a reasonable entry level cost.

In any case more likely than not you'll have to provide a fair share of TLC. 

Sherline equipment works great for smaller stuff and they offer tons of tooling too. If I were to do it again I would purchase a Sherline combo kit with as much tooling as you anticipate you'll need to perform the desired work. Same holds true for any other brand too. From the voice of experience tooling adds up *very* quickly, I easily have a few thousand dollars invested in Sherline trinkets aside from the initial lathe and mill cost. Later I purchased a 10" Atlas lathe and a larger mill, and again I had to obtain tooling for the larger equipment.

Before I came across my Atlas lathe I was in need of a bigger more powerful lathe and I considered purchasing a German made Proxxon PD400 hobby lathe, good products, several size lathes with some benefits over Sherline IMO. Ultimately I found a great deal on a used German made Prazzi SD400/BF400 Lathe/Mill combo with lots of tooling, so I went there. Couldn't be happier with that purchase, I got a smoking deal..

eBay and Craig's list are good resources IMO. I asked around of local hobbyists and found my Prazzi stuff locally from a railroad modeler whom was looking for larger equipment... I like others have heard good things of the Little Machine Shop.

Michael


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, I really appreciate all the replies.
My initial use for a lathe would be for making wheels for various cars in the larger scales. I would need something that could cut 4-5 inch wheels at least, and maybe a bit bigger for drive wheels. I think any lathe that could do that would also be capable of cutting the axles for the wheels as long as the bed is long enough.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And as you reach conclusions for those parts you desire to machine Amber, you'll get close to knowing just what size lathe fills your needs!

Good luck!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Amber said:


> Thanks for all the info, I really appreciate all the replies.
> My initial use for a lathe would be for making wheels for various cars in the larger scales. I would need something that could cut 4-5 inch wheels at least, and maybe a bit bigger for drive wheels. I think any lathe that could do that would also be capable of cutting the axles for the wheels as long as the bed is long enough.


This sounds like you will be machining "hard" metals. A cheap Chinese machine just may not cut it (PI) after a short while. Plus, with the hp involved, you will be taking off such a small bit at a time as to really slow your work.

BTW, this other web site, devoted to the home machinist, has a category for "Riding Scale Railroads" and "Live Steam" and how to make parts.

http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

> My initial use for a lathe would be for making wheels for various cars in the larger scales. I would need something that could cut 4-5 inch wheels at least, and maybe a bit bigger for drive wheels


 OK...this really changes things. Now you're well out of the realm of the miniature lathes like Sherline, Unimat etc., which are really best suited for materials <2" diameter. I would recommend you keep your eyes open for a used South Bend...maybe check with the local schools to see if they are selling off any. You'll need a pretty Skookum lathe to deal with hard steel in those diameters. 

Keith


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Amber,
Let me offer to speak to a couple of the machinists at my office and get their advice for the smallest lathe to do the work you are attempting, but also heavy enough to last a long time. The unfortunate part of most any hobby is we start with 'I only need this' and it soon becomes too small, we over work the machine, it starts to fail and we are left unhappy.
Looking at some of the posts you have made and the scales you have displayed, I fear that a small Taig, or Sherline will quickly become too small for you endeavors. Another approach you might take is to look at a used/reconditioned machinery re-seller. There are some good bargains to be had there, but you need to be willing to develop a relationship with the people and wait for the right deal. Also, a note that very few will tell you, you will spend as much or more on tooling for your machine as you paid for the machine when all is said and done.
I certainly don't wish to scare you away, but an informed buyer will in the end be a happy buyer.
PM me or email me if you are interested in my offer.
Bob C.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

At a minimum, this is the kind of thing you need to be looking at. Nice that it also includes a mill and can run at 1.5 hp off 110 house current or 220. But of course, these are Chinese. $3,300 is not that much coin for a machine. You can also get these/similar in CNC (=>$$$). They also have smaller ones without the mill for less coin. If you follow the link, there are several in this size/price range (to less than $1,800), all of which are Chinese.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-x-30-Bol...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a57011dd


----------

